# Epic Redfish Schools!



## dcalbert (May 17, 2006)

Best day ever from the skiff! This one minute video is why I'm addicted! Enjoy!


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Daaaang....lookit that! Nice vid.


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

Awesome video!! That is a buggy-whipper's dream right there!!


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Gotta love trinity bay!! Great trip


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

saltaholic said:


> Gotta love trinity bay!! Great trip


and you know this is trinity bay from....?


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice, look like school was in that day, just pick the one you want and it's on..


----------



## dirtdobber (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

That's awesome.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

*Redfish*

Nice...We didn't find schools that big yesterday, but still got five sight casting to them.


----------



## joe_k (Nov 6, 2017)

I don't think I would have had the restraint to put down my rod to start recording! Great video.


----------



## dcalbert (May 17, 2006)

joe_k said:


> I don't think I would have had the restraint to put down my rod to start recording! Great video.


Thanks! I caught my share prior to putting the rod down.


----------



## AggieFisher2011 (Nov 22, 2017)

Would love to see that my next time out


----------



## dcalbert (May 17, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Nice...We didn't find schools that big yesterday, but still got five sight casting to them.


No better feeling than watching them eat!!! That's why we do what we do!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

I like the editing job!


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

That is great, I especially love the slowed down portions showing the shrimp fleeing their demise!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Great video. Thanks for sharing.


----------

